# VNC Viewer



## aqnato (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi! I just want to know any VNC Viewer (Server is Linux, Client is Mac OS X) that can view a Linux machine from a Mac. I can easily do this with a PC using SSH with Tunneling and RealVNC Viewer.

I have tried Chicken of the VNC, OSXVnc, and Vnc but all of them seem to make Mac as the server (and may probably be viewed from a PC). I use regular Terminal or X11 to SSH to the Linux Server. My vncserver is active at a certain display port (which I can view using a PC) but when I used these viewers, I can't connect...well, except for VineViewer which allowed me to connect during the trial period.

If I want to do this directly from X11 or the Terminal, how should I do it. I know how to use ssh but seem to be unlucky with tunneling and viewing directly. If this is not possible, do you know any other viewer aside from Vine Viewer that will work on a Mac? Thanks!

-Andrew


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 5, 2006)

I've used Chicken of the VNC without any problems when accessing my RealVNC server on a Linux box (Slackware and Ubuntu).  However, I'm not using the SSH tunneling.  Do you have it running under a different X session number? (X:1 instead of X:0 perhaps?)  If so, then you might have to add the server followed by the server session number (Ex: server:1)


----------



## macbri (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Andrew -

I set this up a few months back on my powerbook, worked great:

First I got SSH Tunnel Manager:  http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/stm/ and set that up, pretty straightforward as I recall.  Then the latest Chicken of the VNC as nixgeek recommended: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cotvnc/. With those two tools I was able to connect to both a Win2K box and a Linux box.

Give that a go and if you still have problems let us know.http://sourceforge.net/projects/cotvnc/


----------



## aqnato (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks a lot, macbri and nixgeek!

Nixgeek,

Yes, I use a different display and it is number 3.

Macbri,

Your suggestion helped a lot! SSH Tunnel Manager is the key! And through it, I also found this...

http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/21/how-to-ssh-tunnels-for-secure-network-access/2

where robertw gave straightforward instructions on how to connect. It was differently set under SSH for Windows (although they're basically the same) so I have been putting the details in the wrong part of the window hehehe but now I got it and I really want to thank you, guys!!!! Thanks a lot!

You are right! It works well. Still noticing some lags (compared to Vine Viewer) but will definitely be better. 

All the best,

Andrew


----------

